# Tibetan Spaniel



## guzzo (May 2, 2011)

Does anyone else have a Tibetan Spaniel??? We have one for the kids (I am not at all fond of it...no way..not me...tough male here) Any pics would be appreciated....you know ....for my kids....not me ....of course...
View attachment 198370


----------



## Grogshla (May 2, 2011)

such a cute dog. reminds me of my old jack russells when they were babies


----------



## guzzo (May 2, 2011)

IT is a busy thing for sure....seems a good little dog


----------



## Beloved_Reptiles (May 2, 2011)

Haha just like my husband never wanted dogs, yet our chihuahua x Pomeranian runs rings around him!
Sorry I know it's not quite the breed you were after...


----------



## damian83 (May 2, 2011)

yeah im into the bull dogs, arabs, and mastiffs, not keen on ANY handbag dogs either, although when there round you learn to tolerate them we went from a staffie to a beagle x foxie want keen but she grew on us


----------



## Twitch_80 (May 2, 2011)

Tell me its called killer or chopper or gravedigger something  it is cute.


----------



## guzzo (May 2, 2011)

jesswilliams said:


> Haha just like my husband never wanted dogs, yet our chihuahua x Pomeranian runs rings around him!
> Sorry I know it's not quite the breed you were after...
> View attachment 198382



Looks like a sook!!! hahaha



damian83 said:


> yeah im into the bull dogs, arabs, and mastiffs, not keen on ANY handbag dogs either, although when there round you learn to tolerate them we went from a staffie to a beagle x foxie want keen but she grew on us



Our other dog is a bull mastif X Great Dane called Daisy....got her from Oenpelli.



Twitch_80 said:


> Tell me its called killer or chopper or gravedigger something  it is cute.



Her name is Rosey......ferocious!!


----------



## PythonLegs (May 2, 2011)

Here's Nacho- doing his online NRL tips. They are the greatest dogs in the world...dont worry mate,I always say a small dog just means you dont need to compensate for anything!


----------



## guzzo (May 2, 2011)

sammi10 said:


> View attachment 198388
> Here's Nacho- doing his online NRL tips. They are the greatest dogs in the world...dont worry mate,I always say a small dog just means you dont need to compensate for anything!



HAH He looks great....they do grow on ya


----------



## SamNabz (May 2, 2011)

This (below) is the only small dog I would ever keep/tolerate

[video=youtube;vk7a98nv-o4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vk7a98nv-o4[/video]

Leaves me in stitches every time I see this ad..


----------



## hypochondroac (May 3, 2011)

I really don't understand people who dislike small dogs. Most of them say it's because they're 'yappy' or too 'fluffy'. Both of which depend on the breed you decide on and the training and socializing you put into them.

I love both large breeds and small breeds. Tibetan spaniels are in my top five favourite breeds of dog, sadly you don't see many of them these days. I'm a professional dog groomer by trade and i groom six regularly - Each one i adore. They do have a tendency to be a little shy and that can become a problem if they're not taught to be around loud noises and strange people but they make a fantastic dog otherwise. Infact if Pekingese and Rottweilers weren't at the top of my favourites list i'd probably have a couple of Tibetans.


----------



## PythonLegs (May 3, 2011)

Yeah, mostly that comes from guys who dont want a dog thats not 'tough'...somehow having a small dog makes you weak or gay or something. I'm a bouncer, and nobody seems to make any comments about it to my face. Same thing that probably happens when Danny Green is walking his chihuaua, I guess. I've had big dogs in the past, but would not go back again- my dog costs me about $4 a week to feed, for starters!


----------



## Snakewise84 (May 3, 2011)

my small dog is a mini foxy and lucky i had him or one of my kids could of gotten bitten by a ven by now, at the moment he is sick due to the bitte he got but is doing well for a small dog, and is getting better each day.


----------



## Beloved_Reptiles (May 3, 2011)

Snakewise84 said:


> my small dog is a mini foxy and lucky i had him or one of my kids could of gotten bitten by a ven by now, at the moment he is sick due to the bitte he got but is doing well for a small dog, and is getting better each day.


 
Sorry to hear, I hope recovery is quick! Very special little dog by the sounds of things!


----------



## guzzo (May 3, 2011)

hypochondroac said:


> I really don't understand people who dislike small dogs. Most of them say it's because they're 'yappy' or too 'fluffy'. Both of which depend on the breed you decide on and the training and socializing you put into them.
> 
> I love both large breeds and small breeds. Tibetan spaniels are in my top five favourite breeds of dog, sadly you don't see many of them these days. I'm a professional dog groomer by trade and i groom six regularly - Each one i adore. They do have a tendency to be a little shy and that can become a problem if they're not taught to be around loud noises and strange people but they make a fantastic dog otherwise. Infact if Pekingese and Rottweilers weren't at the top of my favourites list i'd probably have a couple of Tibetans.



Thanks for the reply....it is a cool little dog.


----------



## hypochondroac (May 3, 2011)

Feel free to post more pictures Guzz.


----------



## guzzo (May 3, 2011)

sammi10 said:


> Yeah, mostly that comes from guys who dont want a dog thats not 'tough'...somehow having a small dog makes you weak or gay or something. I'm a bouncer, and nobody seems to make any comments about it to my face. Same thing that probably happens when Danny Green is walking his chihuaua, I guess. I've had big dogs in the past, but would not go back again- my dog costs me about $4 a week to feed, for starters!


 
Well here she is againView attachment 198500
....


----------



## tibbiemum (May 15, 2011)

*Tibbies*

I'm picking my tibetan spaniel up on Saturday, can't wait. Amazing little personalities!


----------



## kawasakirider (May 16, 2011)

PythonLegs said:


> Yeah, mostly that comes from guys who dont want a dog thats not 'tough'...somehow having a small dog makes you weak or gay or something. I'm a bouncer, and nobody seems to make any comments about it to my face. Same thing that probably happens when Danny Green is walking his chihuaua, I guess. I've had big dogs in the past, but would not go back again- my dog costs me about $4 a week to feed, for starters!



Danny Green has a chihuahua?


----------

